# floor covering



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've bought a new (to me)product for the mice this week.For use with equines it's called Rapport.Looks like aubiose but is made from the softened stalks of rape seed oil plants.Dust fee and supposedly highly absorbant,worth a try.£8.99 for a big bale.I bought a bale of hay at the same time and looked at haylage a product that looked like hay but apparently has more feeding benefit for horses.I zoomed in while working and have a tracker on my van so couldn't dilly dally and find out more.Any one know if haylage would be superior for mouse keeping.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm haylage is damp formented hay, its not dusty but with it being damp i dont think it would be very good to keep mice on plus it goes off really fast once opened gets mould easy too


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Artuntaure said:


> hmm haylage is damp formented hay, its not dusty but with it being damp i dont think it would be very good to keep mice on plus it goes off really fast once opened gets mould easy too


ok thanks,I'll give that a miss then.I thought it might have had edible qualities but as the mice are in the shed and winter is on the way dampness won't be good.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If its anything like Silage... it will SMELL!!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oi, silage smells lovely!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it is the most disgusting smell in the whole entire world, and actually used to trigger migraines when I was younger. It smells worse than farm poo! lol

Maybe its just my nose, but honestly, I think its rotten.

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I grew up with it so it brings back happy nostalgia for me 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

think I'll be giving it a miss then.There must be some benefit to it though if people pay money for such stinking stuff :?:
With winter on the way I bought a bale of tissue bedding.I don't know if anyone else uses it but it's soft white tissue like you get in small hamster sized bags in a giant compressed bale,just under £15 and lasts ages.It's for dogs/kennels :? strangely.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

People know I breed mice, and I arrive home all the time to find bin liners full of shredded paper left outside my door. As its free I use it and have to say its excellent insulation properties make me wonder why I ever used anything else. If its good enough for a tramp on a park bench, its good enough for me!.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i use shredded paper as bedding too as quite a lot of the hay round here comes complete with thistles and thorny branches x does ur place do eco comfy bed sarah, its £6.99 for a huge bale and is really absorbent, i cant get away with just removing wee corners and doin a full clean out sometimes every 2 weeks, depending if theyve had veg etc that needs cleaning away x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

that should say can get away x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use newspaper in the summer but I prefer the tissue mixed with hay for the winter.









I find my mice grow really big if I keep them warm


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I find my mice grow really big if I keep them warm


My, that's a short muzzle!

Daft apeth :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> i use shredded paper as bedding too as quite a lot of the hay round here comes complete with thistles and thorny branches x does ur place do eco comfy bed sarah, its £6.99 for a huge bale and is really absorbent, i cant get away with just removing wee corners and doin a full clean out sometimes every 2 weeks, depending if theyve had veg etc that needs cleaning away x


I don't worry about the thistles but I will ask about the economy bedding.I did have the memorable occurance of finding a rats head in the hay.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tratallen said:


> My, that's a short muzzle!


I'm sure to win the Mendel cup with this one,I've already bought the brasso.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Haylage is sweet sweeting and is full of sugars, great for horse's not so great for mice bedding lol, silage is not even anything like hay its poop normally cow or pig poo mixed with water in massive tanks till it breaks down, then they take that sludge and spray it on the fields as fertaliser i really dont think you want to use that as bedding lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

_Silage consists of green forage preserved by fermentation in a silo for use as succulent fodder during periods of feed scarcity._

Nope, Silage is food. And it SMELLS! *laughs*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I did have the memorable occurance of finding a rats head in the hay.


Nice! A group of my mice were disgusted upon finding a big lump of dried poo in their hay, but that's the worst I've had. They pushed it into the toilet corner and buried it.



> pig poo mixed with water in massive tanks till it breaks down, then they take that sludge and spray it on the fields as fertaliser


Aaah, so many happy days spent muck-spreading on the fields with my Papa. I love that smell too! 

Willow, yes, silage smells... good! :lol: Cows and pigs certainly think so anyway!

Sarah xxx


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Is the shredded paper you use computer paper or newspaper, and if it is computer paper, is it ink free? I know there were some concerns from ink that came off of an ink jet printer, but I work at a place where we have a TON of paper all the time that's been printed on that I could use for bedding. If others have tried it with no harm done I'd be willing to try it, but if not, the mice stay on their aspen.


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

I use Wooden Chips from "Allspan" which is normally used for horses. Important to me is that they have enough to dig, so I put in more than the half of the Box. On the top I put straw and hay and a little bit of toilet paper.


----------

